

Sugarcube - the iPod for television - encore2097
https://www.getsugarcube.com

======
xmonkee
The iPod for television? I can't even imagine what that is supposed to do.

It's a Chromecast/Airplay type device, stream stuff on to your TV from your
wifi.

~~~
encore2097
The iPod let you access your entire music library in your pocket. Sugarcube
lets you share the media that your accessing on your mobile device on your TV!

------
taurussai
Congrats on launching! Looks like a useful product and its much more
comprehensive than chromecast!

